# Cable modem firmware



## baba (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a DLink DCM202 cable modem. Comcast just upped our internet service from 6 to 12 mb, but I am unable to achieve that speed because the modem needs a firmware update. I went to DLink's site and downloaded firmware version 2.0.1 for Comcast service. The problem is that the file is an exe and I am wary about opening that up. Comcast and DLink are blaming each other for the problem. I think Comcast wants to sell me a Motorola modem and DLink doesn't have a way for me to upgrade.
Any answers from the experts here?


----------



## SGilbert (Dec 4, 2008)

Can you/You can update it on a friend's PC ?/!


----------



## baba (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a pissing contest going on between Comcast and DLink. DLink says that their modem is a DOCSIS 2.0 and should go up to 35 mb., and Comcast is saying that the modem shows as a DOCSIS 1.0 on their side. It's driving me nuts. Why should I have to buy a new modem when mine is perfectly fine?

"Can you/You can update it on a friend's PC ?/!"
They wouldn't be a real friend if they had a PC, would they?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 4, 2008)

You could possibly update the firmware using a Windows virtual machine in Fusion or Parallels, although neither of those are free options.


----------

